
Less than 100 Ways to Make Flexible Web Tools - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/03/19/less-than-100-ways-to-make-flexible-web-tools/
======
messel
Would greatly appreciate any shared tips in the comments of the post. I'm not
above wise words shared here cut & pasted in with credit though.

